# Help ID this Triple



## JOEL (Oct 24, 2010)

Trying to help a friend ID this beast and find a badge for it. 

The wheels are 26" balloon and seem to fit (doesn't appear to have been converted from 28), but the construction and components seem earlier than balloon era. It is fixed gear but seems too heavy duty to be a racing bike.

Any thoughts?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 24, 2010)

That is very cool, I can't wait to hear more info on this one!


----------



## scoutxlt (Oct 30, 2010)

*Now that is a lot of Old Iron*

Unfortunately, I can't ID it for sure... but boy she is a Beauty, and it sure looks like its from the same "family" of Triples as the one that they had in the Buffalo/ Bicycle Pedaling History Museum. I looked at the only pic I've got of the one they had hanging, and there are some definite similarities in the drive line and seat mounts; BUT some differences too. This one seems to be a "newer" Bicycle, where the one I've got an image for [doubtless others have seen too...] is defiantly an earlier production. It has Lucky 7 seat posts, and I believe 28" wheels; but the basic layout does appear to be quite similar. I'd hazard a guess that the one in Buffalo may have been produced in NYS, since much of the concentration of really Old Iron was from New York; although he did have quite a Schwinn Collection too. Sorry, that's the best I can do... maybe someone else out there has a better shot of it, with the head badge... or this idea will jog someone else's memory?


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Joel,
I'm very envious!
The sprocket,  and lugs are similar to my Snell. When I get a chance, I'll post some pictures of it
chris ioakimedes
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 11, 2010)

Ho Joel,
Here's a photo of the similar sprocket on my 98? Snell


chris ioakimedes


----------



## F4iGuy (Jun 10, 2011)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## bud poe (Jun 10, 2011)

I've seen a stem like that on an early Pierce, not sure that helps but maybe it's a clue??  I normally don't care too much for tandems but this one is very cool, nice find!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 10, 2011)

It may have early motorcycle wheels instead of 26" or 28" wood or steel clads, which most likely wouldn't take the weight. Chain is not block style so is likely post 1914 or so, but does appear fairly early. vert nice!


----------



## tony d. (Jun 10, 2011)

looks like a 1895 to 1910 Walthem ore Orient pace bike  the back forkes had 2 models one you could out a jump seat and one tha is plane like yours the  bike was a track bikeand had a fixed new diparture hub if your lucky and many other hubs if you are not (new departure is most commen) it's nice to see one that isn't messed with  my 5 seater had a morrow rear hub and the jump seat was missing  the resto was hard I still have copper seat rivits left over from the resto if you need them  bo bye the way the 5-6 seater is in the Smithsoniah if you want to see it


----------



## F4iGuy (Jun 10, 2011)

I have an Orient and your triple does have a few similarities...possible the original fork was replaced. Charles Metz did a lot of experimenting with tandems, join the yahoo group and ask around. http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/MetzAuto/

Just found this Orient tandem on an old auction listing, check it out and compare. 
Copake Auction Inc.


----------



## tony d. (Jun 11, 2011)

the orient 2 seater is not a track bike they are 2 diferant birds


----------

